# [H] [Proudmoore] [MH&BT clear SW 1/6] Immortal King sucht



## Lanah (2. April 2008)

Seid gegrüßt Hordler!

Der Herr des Schwarzen Tempels ist gefallen und auch der erste Gegner in Sunwell konnte uns nicht lange aufhalten. Die Zeit drängt und neue noch stärkere Gegner erwarten uns in Sunwell.

*Wir suchen zur Zeit:* 
- 3 Priester (2xHeilig und Schatten geskillt)
- 1 Druide (Resto geskillt)
- 1 Krieger (Def)
- 1 Magier (max.DPS)

*Wir bieten euch:* 
- regelmäßige Raids auf MH/BT/SW, Mo-Fr 18.30-variables Ende
- ausgearbeitetes DKP-System
- funktionierenden eigenen TS Server
- ausgearbeitete Taktiken zu jedem Boß auf Deutsch
- viel Geduld für Spieler, die noch nicht jeden Boß in- und auswendig können
- eine Gilde, die es seit Anfang WoW gibt und dementsprechend Erfahrung mit den meisten Problemen einer Gilde hat
- eine Gildenbank, die im Notfall ihre Spieler unterstützt
- BT+MH auf Grindstatus, Schwerpunkt SW zZ

*Wir erwarten von euch:* 
- brauchbare Ausrüstung im Bereich T6 (je mehr desdo besser)
- möglichst viel Erfahrung in MH/BT (zumindest RoS sollte bekannt sein), wir lernen keine neuen Spieler an!
- Beherrschung der eigenen Klasse
- Bereitschaft für die eigenen Buffs zu sorgen
- eine stabile Internetverbindung(!) und einen Computer der mehr als 3 fps liefert
- den Willen für raiddienliches Umskillen bei Bedarf
- Alter 18 Jahre+

*So erreicht ihr uns:* 
Entweder ihr schreibt eine Bewerbung über unseren Forumlink unserer HP:
http://www.eiskalte-bengel.com/
oder ihr versucht einen unserer Offiziere bzw unseren Gildenmeister direkt auf Proudmoore anzusprechen.
Kontaktpersonen:
Sauryn, Totz, Kosterlita, Verminaard und Thrion (GM)
Normalerweise werden eventuelle Fragen eurerseits und von uns dann per TS geklärt.

Wir würden uns über eure Bewerbungen freuen. Nicht scheu sein, meldet euch. Kil'Jaeden wartet!


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2008)

- eine stabile Internetverbindung(!) und einen Computer der mehr als 3 fps liefert

syr da musste ich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *auf meine 100fps kuk*

Meinen schami hab ich aufgegeben und eq wär glaubs eh ned gut genug.. 

naja viel glück bei der suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanah (7. April 2008)

/edit und push


----------



## Lanah (9. April 2008)

/push


----------



## Lanah (11. April 2008)

/edit und push


----------



## Lanah (17. April 2008)

/push


----------



## gelio (21. April 2008)

gimme dringenst holy priests mit equip und skill :>

/push


----------



## Lanah (2. Mai 2008)

/edit und push


----------

